# How to win against tau as eldar



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah, could i have suggestions about this?
im playing a game against one, and the winner will have large bragging rights...hehehe. thanks in advance
my army would be scorpion, 2 dire avenger squads, banshees, falcon, wraithlords, firedragons, autarch


----------



## Miggidy Mack (Dec 4, 2007)

As a tau player I find that Jetbikes can really get into my front line fast. Maybe a warlock and an autarch could be on jetbikes with a unit of Bike Guardians. The over drive can really get things into assault fast!


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Doesn't the normal fire warrior have a 5+ save? Don't even bother with Banshees. Use the higher strength of striking scorpions to force more wounds which are barely going to be saved, giving you a better chance of inflicting casualties.

Here is the key word for you to beat Tau. ......Melee.

Keep your force highly mobile and concealed and getting into assault ASAP. Swooping hawks are useful, especially with their grenade packs, as will be warp spiders and their fast movement and quickness getting into assault. And most of your weapons should be scatter lasers as well, with the occasional bright lance(or pulse laser) for suits and hammerheads etc..

Autarch or farseer with close combat powers, scorpions, some guardians for a meat shield if walking(rangers are great against suits!) If you dont have wave serpents, a pair of fire prisms can be a good heavy choice with a squad of war walkers with scatter lasers. The prisms can join(or not) to smite their vehicles and then when the threat is gone, use their wide beam to maim kroot or fire warriors.

SO remember, hit the tough ranged units first with yours, and get into assault with the lighter ranged units asap. Or tie up the heavies in melee and pick off the smaller units with scatter lasers and small precision assaults.


----------



## Yarl (Nov 24, 2007)

With out Rail guns and missile pods, those Wraithguards can pretty much go crazy on the Melee-phobic Tau (with little threat of death with their high survivability from small arms fire). So I suggest with the force you listed:Advance on Heavy Weapons as quickly as possible and engage other targets with oppurtunity fire as you advance (using as much cover as you are able). If you can silence the big guns quickly you'll be munching on Tau-kabobs in no time.

Note: I haven't played AS Eldar for a very long time and am an admitted tactical novice in their use, but good luck! 
P.S. Unfortunately the base fire warrior has a 4+ save


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

As Eldar, your primary targets will have to be the Hammerheads and/or Broadsides. Once those are gone you will have very little to challenge your vehicles beyond missilepod suits. But the bottom line is that melee is the bane of all Tau so get into h2h asap and you will close the deal in short order.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks for the tips guys, they will really help


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't know much about Eldar but i know some things about Tau. Close combat, of course, but its probably not worth geting 5+ save units as pretty much every tau weapon has S5 and AP5 so unless guardians are super-cheap don't take them as they'll be slaughtered. AP4 weapons are needed to slaughter Fire warriors, low armour tanks mean lance weapons aren't normaly beter than non-lance equvilants. Any 48"+ S8+ AP3+ weapons are great agains crissis suits.


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

The biggest thing I can say here is get those scorpions and banshees into a wave serpent ASAP. Their field makes it very tough to crack them and the fact that they're fast skimmers means that things that do get through are only a glancing hit. A FW actually has a 4+ save at T3 so I think you'll find that the banshees will do better overall due to the power weapons and because they have fleet and the scorpions do not, increasing their chances of getting into combat with the next unit. The power weapons will make them much more effective if they get to the broadsides, for example. Once the wave serpent has unloaded its H2H payload, use it to foil the anti tank. Because it's a skimmer, you can use it to force the broadsides to make a target priority test to shoot at other targets while you can fire under it if need be.

Oh! One other thing... be very careful of stealth suits. These can lay the best plans to waste for the eldar, sure the AP is low, but the volume of S5 shots fired will eventually overcome any armor in the way unless they're shooting at a wraith* or avatar.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

lol my stealth suits smashed up the falcon. as expected.


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

Heh. Guess I called that one. I loves my stealth suits a lot, I do.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Try Shining Spears with an attached Autarch (on a jetbike with laser lance and mandiblasters) and exarch power withdraw. Scorpions are very nice against Tau. 

You won't win the long range fire fight but you should win the medium range. Add some Farseer's with Doom and that's a hole bunch of dead Tau.

Look into Warwalkers, they can help herd the Tau for you're cc units to mop up.

If you're having problems with Stealth teams then take Harlequins (use the same idea just better against them).

The Eldar are one of the only armies that can move faster then the Tau so use that to you're advantage. 

Happy hunting.:biggrin:


----------



## Chambers (Nov 30, 2007)

At least where I play the Tau tend to clump behind size three Teriann; so once again I suggest using vibro cannons. 

Other units that I have found useful are; swarms of vypers, deep striking warp spiders, and jet bikes (spear or normal). Those and any unit mounted in a fast wave serpent because no matter how mediocre in hand to hand they might be Tau are worse.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

yer, however, kroot hounds can go toe to toe with those mediocre warriors, i just need 2 get some. and well frisbees!


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

you bringing a FB on those stealth suits? i am not really sure that i see the benefit of that. to me it just looks like a waste of 3 infantry killing shots, but then again, this is way off topic.


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

wow u use wraithlords i play eldar and against a friend for fun i used 3 wraith lords with a ulthran and they died in 2 turns IMO wraithlords blow cuz they move 6 inches and they dont have an invulnerable save and any ap3 weapons kill u quick even with that t8
SORRY if i made u feel bad but im telling the truth UNLESS theres lots of cover on the table


----------

